# Looking for effective, efficient floodlights



## richard0661458 (Nov 18, 2008)

I must admit that I'm a little overwhelmed with the depth and breadth of lighting knowledge exhibited on this forum, but I have what I thought would be a simple question.

I just moved to a rural location and my new house has a huge solarium overlooking an unfenced pasture. I often sit in the solarium at night and would like to be able to illuminate the pasture so that I can watch the nighttime wildlife.

I had originally thought of using an old-style incandescent flood lamp (a red one because I've heard that it's less annoying to most animals) but I now see that there are all sorts of new options available (halogen, compact fluorescent, LED).

Can anyone suggest what sort of lighting would be preferred for my application?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 18, 2008)

I think folks need to know the area to be covered first and if they are to be outdoors... temperatures would affect fluorescent lights if they were too cold out but that may be your cheapest way for short range illumination... for longer ranges you will need an incan based solution to cover larger areas... metal halide or something like that perhaps.


----------



## Ken_McE (Nov 18, 2008)

richard0661458 said:


> I just moved to a rural location and my new house has a huge solarium overlooking an unfenced pasture. I often sit in the solarium at night and would like to be able to illuminate the pasture so that I can watch the nighttime wildlife.


Are you thinking of something like a streetlight out in the field?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 18, 2008)

that is probably the type of lights he will end up looking at I think


----------



## richard0661458 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of a fixture which can be attached to the house, automatically turn on at dusk and off at dawn, and illuminate an approximate 50' x 50' area with a soft red light. I don't want it to be too bright, just enough so I can see what's going on at night.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 19, 2008)

perhaps low pressure sodium...... orange lights on the expressway you see in some cities?


----------



## Ken_McE (Nov 20, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> perhaps low pressure sodium...... orange lights on the expressway you see in some cities?



I was thinking HID too. The only problem with sodium is that the color rendering is awful. I wonder what would happen if he put a red gel over a sodium light?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 20, 2008)

sure the orange color is not as good as white but the OP said.... red and it is closest to red in color and it is easier on the eyes when you are not really trying hard to see things I think.


----------



## elmejor (Dec 6, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> perhaps low pressure sodium...... orange lights on the expressway you see in some cities?


lyup i would agree to you, uminous efficacy of up to 178 lm/W would be good for this, low pressure wont trouble the night wanderers there also


----------



## blasterman (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't believe we actually found a practical application for LPS :laughing:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually like the red color for just seeing things, but for driving and reading signs the orange color makes me strain more due to incorrect color rendering. I guess you could say is it like an oil lantern vs an fluorscent lantern type thing. One is relaxing when not reading by it the other is relaxing when reading but less when not.


----------

